# Kids...Dont Twerk At Dads House Lol



## SFW (Apr 1, 2013)

Dad catches 2 daughters "twerking" on camera for FB and commences operation Extension cord.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4639531748571


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

what is that word


----------



## DOMS (Apr 1, 2013)

What the fuck is wrong with some people?


----------



## NoCode8511 (Apr 1, 2013)

Holy Fuck


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 1, 2013)

So I'm a social outcast and I don't have a Facebook acct. can someone cliff note this for me.
its like an ass dance right?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 1, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> So I'm a social outcast and I don't have a Facebook acct. can someone cliff note this for me.
> its like an ass dance right?



I don't have a FB account and I'm able to see it.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 1, 2013)

that's incredibly fucked up....I'd kill the motherfucker that touched my kids like that
literally....i'd call the cops after I was done killing them, father or not.

normal discipline is taking away the computer and every other electronic toy


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 1, 2013)

SheriV said:


> that's incredibly fucked up....I'd kill the motherfucker that touched my kids like that
> literally....i'd call the cops after I was done killing them, father or not.
> 
> normal discipline is taking away the computer and every other electronic toy




Define normal?  Most people on this planet are poor and uneducated so I highly doubt they have computers or other electronic toys to take away from their children.


----------



## The Prototype (Apr 1, 2013)

Lol. Good old fashion ass whupping. My dad use to beat my ass like that. Set me straight. Too many laws against disciplining your kids these days.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

so glad I don't have A DAUGHTER


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 1, 2013)

all we get to see here is the punishment.
I dont necesarily agree with the harshness of the punishment.
But, we may be forgetting that these girls were girating their asses up close to a camera for all their friends to see.
Id be pretty angry if my daughters were acting like complete whores on camera for their friends.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 1, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Define normal?  Most people on this planet are poor and uneducated so I highly doubt they have computers or other electronic toys to take away from their children.




the whipping was over a computer/fb...so yeah...that would qualify as normal

I got my ass beat with a hand...thats normal
whipping with an electrical cord is not


----------



## Getbig2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Lol some of you got it nice! I was whipped with a cord, horse whip, sandals, shoes, heels, belt, pinched, punched! Lmao damn my mom beat the fear of the lord in me! My dad was more of the lecture type. But I thank my mom sooo sooo much for doing what she did cuz it kept me out of trouble, cuz I was afraid of getting my ass handled at home behind close doors. I honestly laugh about it now and give her a hard time cuz whatever was within hands reach was useful for an ass whooping. Hell when I have kids I wont mind if she spanks them too especially of they are being disrespectful or disobedient. Now I cant tolerate seeing what kids do now a days and theres no discipline. Thank God for giving me a mother who believed in good ole fashion spanking!


----------



## SheriV (Apr 1, 2013)

yeah, and I was hell on wheels....it taught me to hit back

my girls got spanked plenty..and they're afraid of me if I'm pissed
ones an honor student, one is looking at an art scholarship, neither of my teenage girls get into trouble and I know this because every minute of their day is accounted for
hell their computers have key loggers on them

the other two are too young to tell yet what will become of them

but they were never beat


----------



## troubador (Apr 1, 2013)

Yet, they're probably still better off than if they didn't have a father.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 1, 2013)

Theres a difference between beating and spanking.  I got spanked plenty of times, but my dad was never angry when he did it.  If he was angry he would send us to our room and tell us to expect a whooping later after he calmed down.  Let me tell you the anticipation of that whoopin to come played psychological torture on me worse than a hateful passion ridden lashing could.


----------



## Getbig2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Lmao! Hahahaha bro we had the same kind of parents! Lmao the suspense was killer enough! Lol my dad never really spanked us cuz he liked to talk about it instead, but when he did it hurt lol! He never spanked angry either, my mother on the other hand was a loose canon lmao!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 1, 2013)

that was abuse not discipline. 

and this is twerking

How to Twerk | Popular Club Dance Moves - YouTube

i'd have taken their computers and enrolled them in ballet classes. ballet is painful


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 1, 2013)

Facebook Video of Daughters Beat for Twerking Goes Viral | Clutch Magazine


this was just posted yesterday.. i'm thinking he loses custody of his kids by the end of the week.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 1, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Facebook Video of Daughters Beat for Twerking Goes Viral | Clutch Magazine
> 
> 
> this was just posted yesterday.. i'm thinking he loses custody of his kids by the end of the week.



Ok that's abuse. No way around that. Common fucking sense saids you beat no one with a fucking wire. My god. I give my daughter a little spank on the ass and I feel like shit for a week. This guy on the other hand feels its ok to beat his kid with a power cord. AND fucking video tape it.  Unbelievable


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 1, 2013)

the video will no doubt be seen by personnel at the children's school etc a lot of whom will be mandated reporters. no way he doesn't lose his kids.


----------



## LAM (Apr 1, 2013)

SFW said:


> Dad catches 2 daughters "twerking" on camera for FB and commences operation Extension cord.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4639531748571



that's not an ass whipping, it's just a warm-up.  there was no "defending yourself" or using your feet, etc. in our house, that just meant the beating last that much longer.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

like it would even do damage...it would sting like a bitch but do no damage....goddamn I hate this soft fuking country...then you cunts wonder why keep sliding further and further into hell...cant even whip your kids ass without hearing some pc bitches moan


----------



## LAM (Apr 1, 2013)

and why in the fuck would anybody record this?  that's another problem, everybody putting their personal shit out on the street.  whoever recorded it should have gotten some too!  LOL


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> like it would even do damage...it would sting like a bitch but do no damage....goddamn I hate this soft fuking country..*.then you cunts wonder why keep sliding further and further into hell.*..cant even whip your kids ass without hearing some pc bitches moan



Amen broda!! if you see the ship sinking, desperate but smart measures must be taken!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 1, 2013)

The hoe on the video is part of the problem, not the solution. 



Little Wing said:


> that was abuse not discipline.
> 
> and this is twerking
> 
> ...


----------



## Watson (Apr 2, 2013)

spare the rod, spoil the child, hes an old scholl fucker

shouldnt hit kids like that!


----------



## LAM (Apr 2, 2013)

Griffith said:


> spare the rod, spoil the child, hes an old scholl fucker
> 
> shouldnt hit kids like that!



that father isn't old skool at all, they even got to keep their clothes on for protection.  those kids don't know jack squat about getting "whipped".

my sister and I didn't get it often but the shit we got whipped for we never either did again or got caught doing again or told on each other about something.  either way we learned a lesson.


----------



## charley (Apr 2, 2013)

The father is a fucking animal, most likely a 'victim of abuse' himself.....he's passing the violence forward to his family...


----------



## SFW (Apr 2, 2013)

Me --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <-- LW


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> Lol. Good old fashion ass whupping. My dad use to beat my ass like that. Set me straight. Too many laws against disciplining your kids these days.





Getbig2 said:


> Lol some of you got it nice! I was whipped with a cord, horse whip, sandals, shoes, heels, belt, pinched, punched! Lmao damn my mom beat the fear of the lord in me! My dad was more of the lecture type. But I thank my mom sooo sooo much for doing what she did cuz it kept me out of trouble, cuz I was afraid of getting my ass handled at home behind close doors. I honestly laugh about it now and give her a hard time cuz whatever was within hands reach was useful for an ass whooping. Hell when I have kids I wont mind if she spanks them too especially of they are being disrespectful or disobedient. Now I cant tolerate seeing what kids do now a days and theres no discipline. Thank God for giving me a mother who believed in good ole fashion spanking!





LAM said:


> that's not an ass whipping, it's just a warm-up.  there was no "defending yourself" or using your feet, etc. in our house, that just meant the beating last that much longer.





LAM said:


> that father isn't old skool at all, they even got to keep their clothes on for protection.  those kids don't know jack squat about getting "whipped".
> 
> my sister and I didn't get it often but the shit we got whipped for we never either did again or got caught doing again or told on each other about something.  either way we learned a lesson.



Just because your parents abused you doesn't validate abusive behavior. The logic that because you turned out ok, therefor it must be acceptable, is not very civilized approach. there are plenty of ways to discipline behavior without resulting in hitting a child in your care with a cord.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> like it would even do damage...it would sting like a bitch but do no damage....goddamn I hate this soft fuking country...then you cunts wonder why keep sliding further and further into hell...cant even whip your kids ass without hearing some pc bitches moan



hypothetically if you were molested it probably would not cause any long term physical damage... Might sting might cause mental issues but no damage,right? 

soft country? Maybe we should look up to radical Muslim nations and follow there lead on child care. That has clearly produced some well adjusted adults 

and no you can't whip your kids ass with a cord and no expect to hear about it. If my flat out disapproval and vocal rejection of this behavior makes me a pc bitch... I would own the shit out if that.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 2, 2013)

whip yourself with a cord..it wouldnt even hurt....I remember one time I worked with all these black guys at this warehouse...because I was so much bigger they constantly claimed they were going to beat me down with a snow shovel that was around I don't know why...well snow shovels are made of shit thin metal and they are flat....I got tired of hearing the shit..so I took the shovel and bashed myself in the head with it about 5 times....then I handed it to the black guy and told him it was his turn to hit me with it like he said ...of course he didn't...it is the perception of fear...not knowing if it will hurt or not that people are afraid of...the common person is so weak and full of fear...and a parent can use that...I don't want my son to be like me...but ill sure as shit scare him when I need to...I don't mind being the bad guy...even if he hates me...ill know... did everything I possibly could to teach him that in life there are consequences


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> whip yourself with a cord..it wouldnt even hurt....I remember one time I worked with all these black guys at this warehouse...because I was so much bigger they constantly claimed they were going to beat me down with a snow shovel that was around I don't know why...well snow shovels are made of shit thin metal and they are flat....I got tired of hearing the shit..so I took the shovel and bashed myself in the head with it about 5 times....then I handed it to the black guy and told him it was his turn to hit me with it like he said ...of course he didn't...it is the perception of fear...not knowing if it will hurt or not that people are afraid of...the common person is so weak and full of fear...and a parent can use that...I don't want my son to be like me...but ill sure as shit scare him when I need to...I don't mind being the bad guy...even if he hates me...ill know... did everything I possibly could to teach him that in life there are consequences


I Understand the consequence logic. I understand that the cord may not have hurt that much. But I just can't watch that video and not be sick to my stomach(I'm going to be sick) This feeling is unwavering and I can't not see how anyone can approve the fathers actions and consider his actions anything but child abuse.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 2, 2013)

shoot...I cant stand wooping my kid...but someone has to do it...I am the daddy...so I guess im stuck...kids are tough...my son threw  rocks at a car when he was two....smacked his hand...he laughed...he put a kid in the hospital getting stitches...he said he was gonna bust the kids other eye cause he needed two black eyes...he is 6....my wifes brother as an older teen...shot at passing cars with a paintball gun...people could have died...he was supposedly an adult...no daddy in that house...no one to answer to...being a man is a burden...its not for everyone


----------



## Swfl (Apr 2, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Theres a difference between beating and spanking.  I got spanked plenty of times, but my dad was never angry when he did it.  If he was angry he would send us to our room and tell us to expect a whooping later after he calmed down.  Let me tell you the anticipation of that whoopin to come played psychological torture on me worse than a hateful passion ridden lashing could.



Thats exactly what I try to do with my boys! works too. I have no issues with punishment for the right child. some honestly dont need it, some really do.


----------



## The Prototype (Apr 2, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Just because your parents abused you doesn't validate abusive behavior. The logic that because you turned out ok, therefor it must be acceptable, is not very civilized approach. there are plenty of ways to discipline behavior without resulting in hitting a child in your care with a cord.



Who said they were abused? I was disciplined if I did something that was out of line or deserved a whupping. Yeah that guy was a little extreme but a properly handled spanking is much more effective than taking a kids iPhone, iPad, or computer. If I stole something, got in a fight, talked back to elders or whatever, I would think twice about it after a spanking then if someone took my cell phone. Think about it. Since the beginning of time, physical discipline has always been the method used. Teachers and principals did it to kids that weren't even their own. Now it's violent and abusive? In some cases yes, but in the right context it's more effective than grounding a kid or taking away their toys.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 2, 2013)

the punishment needs to fit the crime
I fail to see how provocative dancing on a webcam justifies being whipped with an electrical cord...can't be injured? its easily enough force to puncture an eye, split a lip, knock out a tooth
its over the top

and I'm not a hippie feel good, never spank your kids mom
and I also don't think for a second my kids are angels cuz they're not but they are honestly damn good kids and a lot better behaved then I was at their ages


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> shoot...I cant stand wooping my kid...but someone has to do it...I am the daddy...so I guess im stuck...kids are tough...my son threw  rocks at a car when he was two....smacked his hand...he laughed...he put a kid in the hospital getting stitches...he said he was gonna bust the kids other eye cause he needed two black eyes...he is 6....my wifes brother as an older teen...shot at passing cars with a paintball gun...people could have died...he was supposedly an adult...no daddy in that house...no one to answer to...being a man is a burden...its not for everyone



First of love the dig about being a man is a burden and how it's not for everyone...but I think your misunderstanding me. I'm not saying parents shouldn't be the primary discipline system. And I'm not saying that all parents would have different ways of parenting. I'm not even saying that some form of corporal punishement should not be part of the punishment.  I'm saying whipping your kid with a fucking cord is abuse. Maybe I would give the parent a little rope here if the child that's being punished was being punshed for whipping another kid with a cord. Then maybe, but still.

i mean really you think whipping your kid with a cord is not abuse?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> Who said they were abused? I was disciplined if I did something that was out of line or deserved a whupping. Yeah that guy was a little extreme but a properly handled spanking is much more effective than taking a kids iPhone, iPad, or computer. If I stole something, got in a fight, talked back to elders or whatever, I would think twice about it after a spanking then if someone took my cell phone. Think about it. Since the beginning of time, physical discipline has always been the method used. Teachers and principals did it to kids that weren't even their own. Now it's violent and abusive? In some cases yes, but in the right context it's more effective than grounding a kid or taking away their toys.





rippedgolfer said:


> Lol. Good old fashion ass whupping. My dad use to beat my ass like that. Set me straight. Too many laws against disciplining your kids these days.





Getbig2 said:


> Lol some of you got it nice! I was whipped with a cord, horse whip, sandals, shoes, heels, belt, pinched, punched! Lmao damn my mom beat the fear of the lord in me! My dad was more of the lecture type. But I thank my mom sooo sooo much for doing what she did cuz it kept me out of trouble, cuz I was afraid of getting my ass handled at home behind close doors. I honestly laugh about it now and give her a hard time cuz whatever was within hands reach was useful for an ass whooping. Hell when I have kids I wont mind if she spanks them too especially of they are being disrespectful or disobedient. Now I cant tolerate seeing what kids do now a days and theres no discipline. Thank God for giving me a mother who believed in good ole fashion spanking!





LAM said:


> that's not an ass whipping, it's just a warm-up.  there was no "defending yourself" or using your feet, etc. in our house, that just meant the beating last that much longer.





LAM said:


> that father isn't old skool at all, they even got to keep their clothes on for protection.  those kids don't know jack squat about getting "whipped".
> 
> my sister and I didn't get it often but the shit we got whipped for we never either did again or got caught doing again or told on each other about something.  either way we learned a lesson.



The posters did. Ass whupped, struck with whatever the parent could find, defending yourself causing more beatings...


----------



## SheriV (Apr 2, 2013)

what I don't get is, whats the objective to beating them with a cord?
the take away is...if I get caught acting like a whore on the interwebs dad will whip me

the primary word or phrase here is..."if I get caught"

no ones ever heard of good little catholic girls that are out and out whores?

there should be punishment for sure but where in any of that are they taught NOT to act like whores? And I say whore loosely because ya maybe they are maybe theyre not
are they old enough to know its considered provocative? and if they are do they know it attracts largely negative attention? they obviously don't respect their fathers wishes on the matter or didn't know his stance on the matter ..so they're missing that vital piece of information and obviously have no relationship with the parent so he failed at his job so they get beat?
someone mentioned poverty and taking things away..nothing to take away
I've known plenty of dirt ass poor people whos children were flawlessly behaved if for no other reason than they loved and respected their parents.


----------



## lastson (Apr 2, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Facebook Video of Daughters Beat for Twerking Goes Viral | Clutch Magazine
> 
> 
> this was just posted yesterday.. i'm thinking he loses custody of his kids by the end of the week.



Yep.. he's going to jail...


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 2, 2013)

That guy is a fucking animal, I hope the cops get a hold of that child abuser.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> shoot...I cant stand wooping my kid...but someone has to do it...I am the daddy...so I guess im stuck...kids are tough...my son threw  rocks at a car when he was two....smacked his hand...he laughed...he put a kid in the hospital getting stitches...he said he was gonna bust the kids other eye cause he needed two black eyes...he is 6....my wifes brother as an older teen...shot at passing cars with a paintball gun...people could have died...he was supposedly an adult...no daddy in that house...no one to answer to...being a man is a burden...its not for everyone



There's a difference between punishing and beating. If a father is too much of a *bitch *to spank his child with his hand, that doesn't make it right for him to pick up a weapon.

In another post, you wrote, "whip yourself with a cord..it wouldnt even hurt". How about I get a cord and go to work on you? While you're getting whipped, you can tell me how it doesn't hurt.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 2, 2013)

That reminds me of a joke.

This lawyer was late for court, so in a hurry he ran a stop sign. He gets pulled over and the cop asks him, what is the hurry ? You just ran a stop sign. He tells the cop his situation, the cop says, you still need to stop at the signs! The lawyer says, I slowed down and thats the same thing. The cop says, No, it isn't! The lawyer thinks, I'm smarter than this cop, I'll talk my way out of this.

So, after going in circles for a bit, the cop says please exit the vehicle, sir! The man gets out and says, what now.

The cop takes out his billy club and starts to whup the living shit out of the lawer, and says, now, do you want me to stop or just slow down!


----------



## LAM (Apr 2, 2013)

DOMS said:


> There's a difference between punishing and beating. If a father is too much of a *bitch *to spank his child with his hand, that doesn't make it right for him to pick up a weapon.



you've got it ass backwards.  

beatings are handed out with fists and hands.  punishments utilize, switches, paddles, belts, etc.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2013)

LAM said:


> you've got it ass backwards.
> 
> beatings are handed out with fists and hands.  punishments utilize, switches, paddles, belts, etc.



I said "spank" with a hand, not beat. 

It a shitty parent that beats their children.


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 2, 2013)

LAM said:


> you've got it ass backwards.
> 
> beatings are handed out with fists and hands. punishments utilize, switches, paddles, belts, etc.


Thats the most absurd thing I ever heard.


----------



## LAM (Apr 2, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> Thats the most absurd thing I ever heard.



really?  what's more personal.  hitting or striking another with your fist or a 6' staff?  is it more personal to get up and close and stab somebody or shoot them from afar?

your logic is what's absurd.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 2, 2013)

SheriV said:


> the punishment needs to fit the crime
> I fail to see how provocative dancing on a webcam justifies being whipped with an electrical cord...can't be injured? its easily enough force to puncture an eye, split a lip, knock out a tooth
> its over the top
> 
> ...



Well there could all ways be more to the story then what is let on, i am sure this is a huge built up of disobeying and ect. I find it funny though when we see a guy that murdered people, rapped, or prostitutes the first thing that comes to my mind is they should have got more ass whippings when they were a kid. Me personally I would never punish my kids like that, I do believe in an ass whipping, but a flat paddle will get the job done on the ass (dont want to hurt my lifting hand) also personally on the other side abuse or not I am happy to see a father that cares about his daughters, if its in a abusive way because if he truely did not care he would be whoring them out him self to pay his bills. 

i remember hearing stories from my father and grand father how they get beat with every thing in the house, switches, spoons, shovels, belts, and the list goes on and those are the two most hard working men i know. My grandma use to beat the shit out of my dads ass, never struck his face but would beat the shit out of his ass because she felt it was her duty so my grandpa can come home and relax and not deal with it. but all of them grew up fine. Luckily after my first real ass whipping I learned FAST when my parents got that tone to listen. I was raised strict, be out of bed a certain time, bed maid and if you dont say yes sir or mame you got a back hand to the back of the head. 

I dont condone what he did in that video by an means, but to me its better then doing nothing and allowing them to whore them selves out.


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 2, 2013)

LAM said:


> really? what's more personal. hitting or striking another with your fist or a 6' staff? is it more personal to get up and close and stab somebody or shoot them from afar?
> 
> your logic is what's absurd.


So what your saying is you can't give someone a beating with a belt, only punishment, face it LAM you screwed up, you couldn't rely on google to give you the answer, PHONEY


----------



## jagbender (Apr 2, 2013)

Getbig2 said:


> Lol some of you got it nice! I was whipped with a cord, horse whip, sandals, shoes, heels, belt, pinched, punched! Lmao damn my mom beat the fear of the lord in me! My dad was more of the lecture type. But I thank my mom sooo sooo much for doing what she did cuz it kept me out of trouble, cuz I was afraid of getting my ass handled at home behind close doors. I honestly laugh about it now and give her a hard time cuz whatever was within hands reach was useful for an ass whooping. Hell when I have kids I wont mind if she spanks them too especially of they are being disrespectful or disobedient. Now I cant tolerate seeing what kids do now a days and theres no discipline. Thank God for giving me a mother who believed in good ole fashion spanking!




I was raised with ass whoppings too.  the belt or a switch.  damn switch hurt bad.    I remember my parents holding onto one of my hands and whoppin my ass with the other as I ran circles around them.  Seems funny now.  Wasn't then


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 2, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> So what your saying is you can't give someone a beating with a belt, only punishment, face it* LAM you screwed up, you couldn't rely on google to give you the answer, PHONEY*



lol @ Mr. Patriot , you mad bro?


----------



## Getbig2 (Apr 2, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> Who said they were abused? I was disciplined if I did something that was out of line or deserved a whupping. Yeah that guy was a little extreme but a properly handled spanking is much more effective than taking a kids iPhone, iPad, or computer. If I stole something, got in a fight, talked back to elders or whatever, I would think twice about it after a spanking then if someone took my cell phone. Think about it. Since the beginning of time, physical discipline has always been the method used. Teachers and principals did it to kids that weren't even their own. Now it's violent and abusive? In some cases yes, but in the right context it's more effective than grounding a kid or taking away their toys.





Completely agree on this one bro, see this grounding and imma take your cell phone approach used on my younger cousins and that crap dont work! They are some damn trouble makers, they made us older cousins look like angels. So yes it depends on the the offense but they need more strict discipline. My younger cousins are always talking about how they hate their parents and that they dont love them blah blah blah, I feel like taking my belt off and showing them some really love. Spankings! They are spoiled rotten and dont get discipline they all have different personalities, but they all are getting into trouble at a lot younger age cuz they admit they can do whatever they want cuz if they get spanked or whatever they will call the police, thats what they are taught at school, to report it as abuse! SMH!


----------



## Getbig2 (Apr 2, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> So what your saying is you can't give someone a beating with a belt, only punishment, face it LAM you screwed up, you couldn't rely on google to give you the answer, PHONEY





Punishment is ok, with belt, hand, paddle, switch, as long as its in the rear and it causes some discomfort. Its doesnt need to make you bleed cuz thats abuse. Also you shouldnt hit them in the face or punch them or shove them on the floor thats abuse. 
My father always said to spank in the rear and in private when you get home. My mom did it whenever but it honestly didnt hurt much cuz shes a really tiny woman. Theres a big difference to me between abuse and discipline.
Discipline will cause some discomfort to where you will think twice next time.
Abuse will hurt and scar you to where pain and injury occur. Big difference.
When I was spanked I felt it all day sometimes next day depending on the severity of my offense. But never did I feel injured or bleed or lacerated or hand a hand print for a full week. It hurt but went away, but the lesson stayed with me to respect and obey my parents.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 2, 2013)

I believe in the hand of justice and will take every thing they have in a heart beat. My wife and i all ready decided our kids will earn every thing and only get what they need. clothes, food, school stuff, and sporting equipement or any type of recreational stuff that is done out doors. video games, cell phones, laptops, tablets ect are all not needed for life. If they really fuck up they will be finding there only sense of enjoyment is kicking a can in the back yard. I plan on raising my kids on the farm where they will learn how to manage a paycheck and work. I maybe young but beleive in older generations disapline worked much better. I wont ask how do you feel about it, this is my house my rules. 

My Bosses son tried to pull that CPS shit and he said ok go take a picture of your ps3, clothes, AR-15 (yes his 9 year old has one) rc cars and ect. Because in a foster home you will have holes in your shoes and eat shit food every day. The life you live then will seem like paradise... Kid was pissed because his dad sold his PSP at a garage sale because he wouldnt put it away during dinner.


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 2, 2013)

HialeahChico305 said:


> lol @ Mr. Patriot , you mad bro?


Not at all Chico, why do you ask.


----------



## Getbig2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Responsible discipline like I described never hurt anyone emotionally and physically. I dont know anyone who says that discipline like I described left them scarred or did them wrong. On the contrary they all admit it was good. It wasnt abuse it was discipline. As a child we didnt understand it, maybe thought that it was abuse, but now that we are older we see that it was good. Some of you should volunteer to go to school sometime to just observe the behavior that goes on now a days in school, you would be surprised to see the respect they have for elders. Most of these kids admit they do whatever they want and theres no one to answer to at home. 
Discipline is GOOD
Abuse is wrong.
Just my opinion, not trying insult anyone, were all friends here sharing experiences and opinions like good respectful adults.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 2, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> I believe in the hand of justice and will take every thing they have in a heart beat. My wife and i all ready decided our kids will earn every thing and only get what they need. clothes, food, school stuff, and sporting equipement or any type of recreational stuff that is done out doors. video games, cell phones, laptops, tablets ect are all not needed for life. If they really fuck up they will be finding there only sense of enjoyment is kicking a can in the back yard. I plan on raising my kids on the farm where they will learn how to manage a paycheck and work. I maybe young but beleive in older generations disapline worked much better. I wont ask how do you feel about it, this is my house my rules.
> 
> My Bosses son tried to pull that CPS shit and he said ok go take a picture of your ps3, clothes, AR-15 (yes his 9 year old has one) rc cars and ect. Because in a foster home you will have holes in your shoes and eat shit food every day. The life you live then will seem like paradise... Kid was pissed because his dad sold his PSP at a garage sale because he wouldnt put it away during dinner.




my teenagers legitimately need their computer (that they share) for school
my schedule doesn't lend itself to taking them to a library for homework, where they have powerpoints and what not to make for classes
and they arent using my laptop for it..because it has all my files for work and I fuck off on places like this

they have cells so I can use the gps on it to make sure when theyre staying after school for sports theyre really at school
they have nooks to read
there is no gaming system in my house. Hell we don't even have cable.

I make no apologies for any of that nor do I feel they're somehow spoiled for any of it.
nevermind which, Im not sure what that has to do with BEATING a kid.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 2, 2013)

SheriV said:


> my teenagers legitimately need their computer (that they share) for school
> my schedule doesn't lend itself to taking them to a library for homework, where they have powerpoints and what not to make for classes
> and they arent using my laptop for it..because it has all my files for work and I fuck off on places like this
> 
> ...



what do the kids with out computer access to for classes that require powerpoints? Few easy solutions if your kids are being dicks and you cant take that stuff away... like Sheriv, if they have a smart phone, take it away and get them a flip phone that only allows them to access 10 numbers that you program into it. Laptops uninstall all the software with exception of office and IE and then restrict internet settings to only access .EDU which will provide more then enough research ability for school. I am sure you have great kids though and dont have to worry much about them and I am sure they respect what you provide for them. I see to many kids these days that are my friends that are rotten brats that if i was there dad i would have to give up AAS because i dont think i could be trusted on tren or drol with them lol. thats a joke.... 

As for the GPS thing as an IT that is one of the most unsecure things you can do is all ways have your GPS going. If your kids a pic with their phone it encrypts GPS locations and time stamps in that photo. There is software where I can upload that phone after its been put on facebook, email ect and find out the location the photo was taken and the time and if you further break the encryption you can actually also get the phone number and provider. They found this software on many child molesters computers and child abductors.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 2, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> First of love the dig about being a man is a burden and how it's not for everyone...but I think your misunderstanding me. I'm not saying parents shouldn't be the primary discipline system. And I'm not saying that all parents would have different ways of parenting. I'm not even saying that some form of corporal punishement should not be part of the punishment.  I'm saying whipping your kid with a fucking cord is abuse. Maybe I would give the parent a little rope here if the child that's being punished was being punshed for whipping another kid with a cord. Then maybe, but still.
> 
> i mean really you think whipping your kid with a cord is not abuse?



nah...my kid would say it didn't hurt and laugh...like he likes to do....if im gonna woop my kid its gonna hurt...and yeah it was a dig...men gotta do things that hurt themselves...make the hard decisions


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 2, 2013)

DOMS said:


> There's a difference between punishing and beating. If a father is too much of a *bitch *to spank his child with his hand, that doesn't make it right for him to pick up a weapon.
> 
> In another post, you wrote, "whip yourself with a cord..it wouldnt even hurt". How about I get a cord and go to work on you? While you're getting whipped, you can tell me how it doesn't hurt.



I used to get actually beat with bats and spade shovels...ive been getting punched in the face since I was 3...lol at threatening to hit me with a long limp wire wrapped in soft thick  soft mallable rubber....you can always tell when nothing physical has ever happened to a person


----------



## bmw (Apr 2, 2013)

They'll never twerk a day in their lives anyway.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I used to get actually beat with bats and spade shovels...ive been getting punched in the face since I was 3...lol at threatening to hit me with a long limp wire wrapped in soft thick  soft mallable rubber....



You're trying so hard to make your case for abusing children that you've gone nonsensical. "I've been beaten in the past, so I'm okay with getting whipped now." You should probably go see a psychiatrist.



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you can always tell when nothing physical has ever happened to a person



You mean like a fucking _child _that's raised right? I get it, since you were abused as a child, it's okay for others to be abused? 

As for me, I grew up in the poor side of LA, dumb ass. I fought with chewies all the time. And beans don't ever right one on one. Keep talking out your ass.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 2, 2013)

yeah you've been jumped and beat down but you think a extension cord would hurt...that is so beleivable...neither of those girls shed a tear an he never made direct contact...go get a extension cord and try to make solid impact with it...it would be very difficult...this aint the movies...get some life exp...my kid aint abused ....but he is smart enuff to fear his daddy....hey you guys let your kids do whatever they want...shake there ass as preteens do drugs whatever...my kid will always have in mind...whats dad gonna do if he finds out


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 2, 2013)

I mean it would be a miracle to even get a sold hit with a limp cord...ever tried to shoot pool with a rope? fuck with a limp noodle... damn near impossible....waaaaaaah the kid almost got hit with a rubber wire oh my gd....can only imagine how soft you people got brought up....now my mom nearly choking my brother to death that was bullshit...getting punched for acouple hours that was beating a kid....few miss swipes with a cord..lets crucify him


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I used to get actually beat with bats and spade shovels...ive been getting punched in the face since I was 3...lol at threatening to hit me with a long limp wire wrapped in soft thick  soft mallable rubber....you can always tell when nothing physical has ever happened to a person



So if I understand you correctly you believe...real men discipline their kids by whatever means they see fit, use of household goods and weapons are acceptable tools for said discipline.

if that's true I guess we have to agree to disagree.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ever tried to shoot pool with a rope?



Ever tried thinking that one through?

What's next? Ever try drawing with a bullet? 



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> waaaaaaah the kid almost got hit with a rubber wire oh my gd....can only  imagine how soft you people got brought up....now my mom nearly choking  my brother to death that was bullshit...getting punched for acouple  hours that was beating a kid....few miss swipes with a cord..lets  crucify him



Once again trying to justify abusing (and not just physically) other children because of your own upbringing.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 2, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> what do the kids with out computer access to for classes that require powerpoints? Few easy solutions if your kids are being dicks and you cant take that stuff away... like Sheriv, if they have a smart phone, take it away and get them a flip phone that only allows them to access 10 numbers that you program into it. Laptops uninstall all the software with exception of office and IE and then restrict internet settings to only access .EDU which will provide more then enough research ability for school. I am sure you have great kids though and dont have to worry much about them and I am sure they respect what you provide for them. I see to many kids these days that are my friends that are rotten brats that if i was there dad i would have to give up AAS because i dont think i could be trusted on tren or drol with them lol. thats a joke....
> 
> As for the GPS thing as an IT that is one of the most unsecure things you can do is all ways have your GPS going. If your kids a pic with their phone it encrypts GPS locations and time stamps in that photo. There is software where I can upload that phone after its been put on facebook, email ect and find out the location the photo was taken and the time and if you further break the encryption you can actually also get the phone number and provider. They found this software on many child molesters computers and child abductors.




they are good kids, I consider myself fortunate
and they haven't always had things handed to them (still don't)
they get good grades or volunteer for something they get extras
they have legit chores that no one gives them an allowance for but we will flip them a little bit of money if they do something above and beyond (like help paint or something off the wall) and they don't expect anything nor take their stuff for granted.

one does not have a smart phone because shes just not that savy and could probably get herself into trouble, the other one does but you've given me food for thought with the gps thing..

they didn't always have stuff, and my younger ones still don't have stuff
they get spanked (actually the two yr old doesn't and the six year old hasn't in probably a solid year)
the older girls got spanked when they were younger
none of them ever required anything other than a few solid swats with an open palm across their bottoms
being disappointed in them and giving them the..I'm disappointed in you speech was always the most powerful tool with them


my point is, my kids don't have magic genes, the older ones were not raised in wealth and privilege (or hell even middle class, I was 19 when I had my oldest) and somehow they managed to get this far without being douchebags, not that they're angels by any stretch, WITHOUT me beating them


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 2, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> So if I understand you correctly you believe...real men discipline their kids by whatever means they see fit, use of household goods and weapons are acceptable tools for said discipline.
> 
> if that's true I guess we have to agree to disagree.



no way...that's crazy...but the cord  thing is crazy...you can clearly see he makes little to no contact...the cord is ineefecient....they are his kids and they would sustain zero injury from this fake punishment...I remember when the guy shot the computer everyone whined about that and he didn't even touch his kid...its the parent of the child that has t carry the burden of punishment...as long as the kidis physically ok why do we even care....raising my own kid is hard enuff....don't want anything to do with raising another...from what ive seen on ths board we should never punish our own kids...lw moaned so hard when the guy shot the laptop...no contact was made


----------



## bmw (Apr 2, 2013)

That's Right!  The problem will continue.  He should have shot the kid!!!  That would have stopped the problem permanently.  Fucking parents these days.  Pussies.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 2, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Ever tried thinking that one through?
> 
> What's next? Ever try drawing with a bullet?
> 
> ...



so instead of thinking logically lets attack each other...did yu try to swing a cord yet? how was your aim


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 2, 2013)

bmw said:


> That's Right!  The problem will continue.  He should have shot the kid!!!  That would have stopped the problem permanently.  Fucking parents these days.  Pussies.



yeah but then you cant cuddle them


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so instead of thinking logically lets attack each other...did yu try to swing a cord yet? how was your aim



The difference between murder and manslaughter is intent.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 2, 2013)

anyway...my kids getting wooped


----------



## bmw (Apr 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah but then you cant cuddle them



make another one and try again.

You never got that threat?  "I can just make another one of you!"

Your parents probably should have done that with you.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so instead of thinking logically lets attack each other...did yu try to swing a cord yet? how was your aim



Thinking logically? _You _compared whipping to trying to play pool with a cord. I'm proficient with whips (I learned on an 8' ox-hide Australian-made whip).

But keep on justifying mentally and physically abusing children.


----------



## bmw (Apr 2, 2013)

DOMS said:


> I'm proficient with whips (I learned on an 8' ox-hide Australian-made whip).



Fuck, I'm so hard right now!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 2, 2013)

Father arrested for whipping daughter with electrical cord

A 32-year-old Wauwatosa* father was arrested for child abuse last week  after his daughter showed a teacher the welts that formed after a  beating with an electrical cord.*

 According to the Wauwatosa police report:
 The Longfellow Middle School student was visibly upset Jan. 3, so her  teacher asked her what was wrong. The girl showed the teacher bruises  on her arms, legs, back and neck that came from a whipping. 
 School staff called the Bureau of Child Welfare and police officers talked to the family.
 The girl's mother had discovered the girl had exchanged more than 100  sexually explicit text messages with several boys she had met on  Facebook. 
 They were playing the game "Sex Ed," in which one acts as the  teacher, asking questions about body parts or sex acts, and the other  answers the questions.
 Her mother confiscated her iPod Touch and found the girl had used a  fake name and personal information to open a Facebook account, which her  parents hadn't authorized.
 She was sent to her room while her parents discussed the situation.  Eventually, her father arrived with an electrical cord he had looped  into a whip. He struck her five to 10 times.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 2, 2013)

Marylynne Jackson Whipped Her Daughter with Electrical Cord for Wearing Makeup - True Crime Report - Strange But True Crime Stories from Across America.







Mom has now been charged with *felony child abuse*, and the girl has been placed with a relative.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Marylynne Jackson Whipped Her Daughter with Electrical Cord for Wearing Makeup - True Crime Report - Strange But True Crime Stories from Across America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bullshit. It's a scientific fact that whipping a cord of copper covered with hard rubber doesn't leave any marks.

Fact!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 4, 2013)

Twerk Whipping Dad Arrested After Video Goes Viral! - YouTube
welts, open wounds, bleeding.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 4, 2013)

DOMS said:


> What the fuck is wrong with some people?



The father, or the daughters? ahhaahaha


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 4, 2013)

the girls were being beaten for sneaking out. not sure how the twerking rumor got started.

DAYTON -- A Dayton man has been indicted on charges of child  endangering, corporal punishment, after police said he beat his  daughters.  

Police said Greg Horn, 35,  is  accused of whipping his daughters in the legs with a video cable that  connected his TV to his DVD player. 

The alleged abuse happened at Horn's home on Fotip Lane. 

According to the police report, one of the girls had visible welts on both  legs in the thigh area with open wounds. 

The girls told police the beatings were their punishment for sneaking out of the house.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> the girls were being beaten for sneaking out. not sure how the twerking rumor got started.
> 
> DAYTON -- A Dayton man has been indicted on charges of child  endangering, corporal punishment, after police said he beat his  daughters.
> 
> ...



Lies! More lies! The only thing softer than a newborn kitten is copper metal encased in hard rubber!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

I been wrong before...im sure it will happen again


----------



## Booby (Apr 4, 2013)

My dad beat the shit out of me and my brothers...Literally punched us in the face on many occasions...He said when we were older it was to make strong men out of us...We all forgave him but never forgot!...I still ended up in prison as a young man so beating your kids doesnt always work....I have an 11 year old daughter and have never laid a hand on her and never will...There are other more usefull forms of dicipline imo...Its just my personal choice based on my own experiences.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 4, 2013)

Surface Marks - Atlas of Pediatric Physical Diagnosis








*Figure 6-12*                  Imprint marks reflecting the weapons used to inflict them. *A, Fresh looped-cord marks* and *B, hypopigmented and hyperpigmented scars that were the result of beatings with a looped electrical cord.* *C,* The characteristic pattern of parallel lines that results from blows with a belt. *D,* This contusion in the configuration of a closed horseshoe with a central linear abrasion was inflicted with a belt buckle. *E,* The red linear contusions on this child's thigh were the result of repeated blows with a switch. *F,* These acute linear contusions over the back and buttocks were inflicted with a belt and a switch. *G,* This boy was hit with a slipper with such force that imprints of the heel are evident. *H,*  The heel prints of a running shoe left on this boy's arm and thigh were  distinct enough to enable identification of his abuser. *I,* This girl was hit forcefully with a spatula because she was acting out while her mother was trying to prepare dinner. *J,* This boy was struck with a chain, leaving a clear imprint of the links.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Surface Marks - Atlas of Pediatric Physical Diagnosis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone whipped a baby in the face with a belt? That motherfucker needs to die. Hell, all the people that inflicted those wounds need be on the receiving end of it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

how could you see that on your own child and not throw up


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 4, 2013)

i don't know...


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 4, 2013)

i didn't even post the worst looped cord photo found on page 8. even his penis is injured. seems to me these things deserve the death penalty.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 4, 2013)

Seeing that shit makes me angry to the point I could do horrible things to someone who does that to a child.  Put me in charge of punishing people that do that shit to children.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i didn't even post the worst looped cord photo found on page 7. even his penis is injured. seems to me these things deserve the death penalty.


im a hard man...but what the fuck...kids aren't slaves or horses


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im a hard man...but what the fuck...kids aren't slaves or horses



Look at the poor baby! Even after that horrible beating, he's just mouthing his hand. He has no idea what's going on. He's just a fucking baby!

Seriously, just give those fuckers to me.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 4, 2013)

SheriV said:


> that's incredibly fucked up....I'd kill the motherfucker that touched my kids like that
> literally....i'd call the cops after I was done killing them, father or not.
> 
> normal discipline is taking away the computer and every other electronic toy



Wtf is wrong with you?

You state that the preferred method of disciplining the children is to take away their computer. By that logic shouldn't you _instead _take away the father's electrical cord?

Nah, let's just KILL HIM! lol


----------



## Curt James (Apr 4, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Surface Marks - Atlas of Pediatric Physical Diagnosis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But the perpetrators of _these _beatings? A broken arm would be a good start.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 4, 2013)

Fwiw an electrical cord is insane and deserving of a consequence for the father, definitely.

That said, Mrs. Lawrence, my 4th grade teacher, was a fan of the well-place _paddle_. My back pockets were visited by her swift discipline pretty often as a child. No Ritalin for me. We had respect for her strong arm and precise aim.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 4, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Look at the poor baby! Even after that horrible beating, he's just mouthing his hand. He has no idea what's going on. He's just a fucking baby!
> 
> Seriously, just give those fuckers to me.



I'm literally sick.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 4, 2013)

Pat Benatar - Hell is for children - live - best performance.mpg - YouTube

They cry in the dark, so you can't see their tears
They hide in the light, so you can't see their fears
Forgive and forget, all the while
Love and pain become one and the same
In the eyes of a wounded child


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 6, 2013)

Exclusive Twerk Video That Got These 2 Girls Beat & Their Father Arrested - YouTube

I really don't see anything unusual except that this was put online... the dirty dancing. It is developmentally normal for little girls to giggle about their budding sexuality etc and act out with each other. The dad should have talked them about morals, what viewers might perceive that dance to say about them etc but what a fucklot of hysteria about something so normal. 

As of 2009 the film Dirty Dancing has earned over $214 million worldwide. It was the first film to sell more than a million copies on home video.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 6, 2013)

FYI... little girls around this age do shit like queef at sleepovers, practice kissing each other etc. It's normal behavior.


----------



## SFW (Apr 6, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> FYI... little girls around this age do shit like queef at sleepovers, practice kissing each other etc. It's normal behavior.



Youre a sick fuck, LW. Get help.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 6, 2013)

it was LISA that taught the rest of us what a queef was. i was as surprised as the rest of the group. she'd lift her butt up off the bed and somehow make pussy farts at will. no one else could do it but we all tried. we were clothed and laughing till it hurt


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 7, 2013)

i think anyone putting marks like that on a child's body is irredeemable and they should be locked away from society for good. lock all the savages up together and throw away the key. they can kill each other for food for all i'd care.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 7, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i think anyone putting marks like that on a child's body is irredeemable and they should be locked away from society for good. lock all the savages up together and throw away the key. they can kill each other for food for all i'd care.



I see no reason to lock them up.  Just beat them to death the same way they beat their victim.


----------



## hamstring (Apr 7, 2013)

I can identify with that...  When I was about 8 or 9, I was playing with a lighter, a frito bag and a cup of water.  I eventually missed the water with the burning frito bag and set my sleeping bag on fire.  I did get it out, but not before it filled my gramma's house with smoke.  my mom came out of her room with a fury and chased me all around the house.  I eventually hid behind the washing machine in the basement and she couldn't get at me.  She came back with an extension cord and beat the fire out of me.  I must say,  30 years later, I can't blame her and the beating worked.  I never played with fire again and to this day I have a slight aversion to using extension cords.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 7, 2013)

my parents spanked me with their hand and with switches.. never hard enough to leave a mark but I still cried because I was a pussy.. they made sure to never do it when they were mad at me though and that really made all the difference..


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 7, 2013)

i got spanked with hand, belt, switch... the photo that says switch i can't fathom the savagery it took to make those marks because i got beat hard and there were welts that went away but not anything that looked like that.


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 7, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i got spanked with hand, belt, switch... the photo that says switch i can't fathom the savagery it took to make those marks because i got beat hard and there were welts that went away but not anything that looked like that.



Admit this was all last week


----------

